# PC für 700 - 800 € wegen RL!



## denizdriver (9. August 2017)

*PC für 700 - 800 € wegen RL!*

Sehr geehrte Leutz,

ich hab da ein Problem. Mein Rocket League ruckelt bei schnellen Aktionen und Kamerawechseln in Online-Matches  immer wieder. Da lässt sich nicht auf hohem Niveau spielen. Auch runterstellen der Grafik-Settings brachte es nicht. Der Ein oder Andere meint ,es könnte diePlatte sein. 

Intel i3 3 Ghz Quad, 8 GB-Ram, Radeon 7850 PCS alles von 2012. Die Platte ist von 2009. 500 GB und über 300 GB voll. Es gibt aber keine Garantie, dass nur ein Plattentausch die Probleme beseitig. Zudem sterben im alten Aerocool Aero Engine II allmähig die Lüfter, eins klappert noch vor sich hin.

Damit mein RL endlich flüssig geht, muss ich wohl in ein neues Baby investieren. Gehäuse, Laufwerk, Festplatte, Board, Graka, CPU, Netzteil, Windows 10 Software, Soundkarte oder bester OnBoard Sound. Gehäuse sollte in etwas dem Aerocool entsprechen.

Im Computerbase Forum war ich mit gleichen Problem und Wunsch, da wurde mir aber quasi der Vogel gezeigt und gemeint ich hätte zu viel Geld. Ich soll nur die Festplatte ersetzen. Aber das ist wie Glückslotterie. Ich will dass des Game läuft ohne murren und langes rum experimentieren. Daher muss ich wohl ne neue Kiste anlachen. Denn es könnte die Platte sein, das Board, das Netzteil. Was rede ich groß rum.

Welche Empfehlungen kann mir hier geben ? Bin mit der aktuellen Hardware nicht so bewandt.

Danke.

Deniz


----------



## McDrake (9. August 2017)

Extrem Offtopic :
Ein Spiel mit der Abkürzung "RL" ist schon was lustiges.
Denn mit "RL" hatte ich bis jetzt was anderes im Kopf.

(sorry)


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2017)

Ein Core i3 kann an sich kein Quadcore sein - oder meinst du vlt. Dualcore, aber wegen Hyperthreading 4 "Threads" ? Kennst du das genaue Modell?


Das Problem aktuell ist, dass Grafikkarten teils deutlich teurer geworden sind. Aber als Vorschlag:

Gehäuse vielleicht eines von den beiden, oder sind die optisch nix? Zalman Z11 Plus mit Sichtfenster  oder Kolink Punisher schwarz, Lüfter LED rot, mit Sichtfenster (Punisher-B)   je ca 50€

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600 für 200€ AMD Ryzen 5 1600, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (YD1600BBAEBOX)

Mainboard 90€ ASUS Prime B350-Plus (90MB0TG0-M0EAY0)

RAM 130€ Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 (BLS2C8G4D240FSB)

Grafikkarte: eine GTX 1050 Ti für 155€ Palit GeForce GTX 1050 Ti Dual OC, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5105TS18G1D)

SSD mit 275 GB für 90€ Crucial MX300 275GB, SATA (CT275MX300SSD1)

Netzteil für 50€ be quiet! System Power 8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN241)


Dann bist du bei 765€. Mehr auszugeben macht nur wenig Sinn. Du kannst nen Ryzen 5 1600X nehmen und hast dann mehr Takt, das wäre noch das sinnvollste, was du machen kannst, um auf 800€ zu kommen. Ne bessere Grafikkarte aber kostet direkt fast das Doppelte. 

Die alte Festplatte kannst du in den neuen PC einbauen, und Windows, alle Programme und auch zB Rocket League machst du auf die SSD. Reine "Daten" wie Videos, Musik, Bilder sowie nicht sooo wichtige Games kommen auf die alte Platte. Und wegen Windows: hast du dereit denn Windows 10, oder noch Windows 7? Du kannst nämlich immer noch Win 7 auf 10 upgraden, und wenn du dann ein Microsoftkonto auf dem PC hast, könntest du Win10 an das Konto binden. Wenn du dann Win 10 auf dem neuen PC installierst, musst du nur Dein MS-Konto aktivieren und hast damit dann eine gültige Freischaltung für Win 10.


----------



## Worrel (10. August 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Extrem Offtopic :
> Ein Spiel mit der Abkürzung "RL" ist schon was lustiges.
> Denn mit "RL" hatte ich bis jetzt was anderes im Kopf.
> 
> (sorry)



Raid Leader?
Rocket Launcher?
Raucher Lunge?
Rentner Laich? ... wait ... what?!


----------



## McDrake (10. August 2017)

Real Life


----------



## Worrel (10. August 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Real Life


Was hat denn jetzt eine Musikgruppe der 80er mit dem Threadthema zu tun!?


----------



## denizdriver (10. August 2017)

sorry, wenn die Abkürzung in der Überschrift missverstanden wurde. Mein Prozessor ist der i5 3570k 3 GHZ. Danke schon mal für die Beratung, anders kriege ich dieses Ruckelproblem nicht in griff.

Bezüglich Windows 10, ich habe Win 7, allerdings wenn ich eine ganz neue Festplatte nutze, bringt es ja nix, denn mein Account ist offline auf der Win-Installation der jetzigen Festplatte drauf. Bei einer ganz neuen Platte, fang ich wieder bei Null an


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2017)

denizdriver schrieb:


> sorry, wenn die Abkürzung in der Überschrift missverstanden wurde. Mein Prozessor ist der i5 3570k 3 GHZ. Danke schon mal für die Beratung, anders kriege ich dieses Ruckelproblem nicht in griff.


 also, in dem Fall würde ich es unbedingt erst mal nur mit einer neuen Grafikkarte probieren, und wenn du WILLST halt neues Gehäuse und Netzteil. UND eine SSD wäre bei der Gelegenheit eine gute Wahl.

Falls Du ein Mainboard mit Z-Chipsatz hast, kannst du die CPU auch etwas übertakten - dazu dann am besten nen Kühler für 40€ anschaffen. Aber an sich müsste ein 3570K für Rocket League reichen, und wenn nicht, kannst du immer noch auch CPU, RAM und Board neu holen, nachdem du es mit ner neuen Grafikkarte getestet hast.


Ich würde vlt zuerst nur ne neue Grafikkarte bestellen, und wenn es dann gut läuft, dann bestellst du auch noch Gehäuse, Netzteil und ne SSD dazu, installierst dann win 10 auf die SSD.




> Bezüglich Windows 10, ich habe Win 7, allerdings wenn ich eine ganz neue Festplatte nutze, bringt es ja nix, denn mein Account ist offline auf der Win-Installation der jetzigen Festplatte drauf. Bei einer ganz neuen Platte, fang ich wieder bei Null an


  Hast du denn noch den Windows 7-Lizenzkey? Dann kannst du einfach Win 10 auf die neue SSD installieren, dort den Win 7-Key eingeben - der wird immer noch akzeptiert, obwohl das Upgrade an sich nur bis letzten Sommer gehen sollte.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. August 2017)

Ähm, ein 3570k ist für Rocket League völlig überdimensioniert, das dürfte selbst noch auf einem Core 2 Duo / Quad mit 4GB RAM problemlos laufen. Auch die Grafikkarte, Radeon 7850 reicht für das Spiel mehr als aus. 

Für mich klingt das alles eher so, als ob das System total "versüfft" ist. 

Vor allem verstehe ich das Problem mit dem Account nicht!? Der ist offline bei einem Onlinespiel gesichert? Und wieso kann man die Daten nicht sichern bevor man ein neues Betriebssystem installiert? Da zieht man einfach eine Kopie des Benutzerordners und nach der Neuinstallation kopiert man die Daten da wieder rein.

Ich würde da einfach erst mal alles deinstallieren, was unnötige Software da ist, mangels Erfahrung des Nutzers dann anschließend mit einem Tool wie CCleaner drübergehen und sämtlichen Müll löschen. Anschließend Grafiktreiber neu aufsetzen und dann mal weitersehen.
Oder halt komplette Neuinstallation ...


----------



## denizdriver (10. August 2017)

die Festplatte optimiert und viel gelöscht habe ich schon. Grafiktreiber sind aktuell. Die Festplatte ist auch relativ down. Weiß aber net, ob es eben daran liegt. Es kann sein, kann nicht sein. Also ich müsste nicht alles neuaufsetzen, kann kann die Installationsdaten sichern für ne neue Platte?

Beim Account meint Ihr das Benutzerkonto von Win 10 oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2017)

denizdriver schrieb:


> die Festplatte optimiert und viel gelöscht habe ich schon. Grafiktreiber sind aktuell. Die Festplatte ist auch relativ down. Weiß aber net, ob es eben daran liegt. Es kann sein, kann nicht sein. Also ich müsste nicht alles neuaufsetzen, kann kann die Installationsdaten sichern für ne neue Platte?


 welche "Installationsdaten" meinst du? 

Wenn du sichergehen willst, kannst du Windows mal neu installieren. Vlt. auch erst ne SSD kaufen und dann neu installieren. 

Spiritogre hat aber nicht ganz Recht, zumindest je nach Anspruch: Rocket League läuft bei hohen Details in Full-HD mit einer GTX 750 Ti bei ca 47 FPS UND einem Intel Core i7-6700k mit minimalen Werten von 40 FPS, hier findest du die Werte League of Legends, CS: GO, Rocket League plus World of Warships: Multiplayer-Benchmarks . Eine AMD 7850 ist nen Tick schneller, aber beachtet man die CPU, dann kann es gut sein, dass du vlt. nur 40, oder auch nur 35 FPS hast plus vlt auch noch Drops auf 30 FPS - und dann ist es durchaus möglich, dass es Dir nicht reicht. 




> Beim Account meint Ihr das Benutzerkonto von Win 10 oder ?


 ja, aber wenn du noch kein Win 10 mit Deinem Key installiert/geupgraded hast, kannst du auch Windows 10 neu installieren und dann einfach den alten Win7 nutzen.


----------



## denizdriver (10. August 2017)

also, ich habe schon Fraps laufen lassen und er bleibt konstant bei 60 fps damit.  Das Ding ist, die Ruckelnummer läuft in der Härte immer in Matches. Im freien Training ist alles sehr flüssig und fast ruckelfrei.

Die Platte kann es sein, so wie auch das Netzteil, Ram alles könnte es sein. Aber ich will nicht wochenlang rumexperimentieren. Des Spiel soll schnellstmöglich flüssig laufen. Daher komme ich um einen neuen PC wohl nicht rum und alles wieder neu aufspielen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2017)

denizdriver schrieb:


> also, ich habe schon Fraps laufen lassen und er bleibt konstant bei 60 fps damit.  Das Ding ist, die Ruckelnummer läuft in der Härte immer in Matches. Im freien Training ist alles sehr flüssig und fast ruckelfrei.


 Du hast mit "echten" Gegnern natürlich weniger FPS als bei einem freien Training, wo du allein bist. 

ABER wenn ein PC mit einer GTX 750 Ti und einem Core i7-6700K wie in dem verlinkten Test auf ca 47 FPS kommt im Mulitplayer [das ist bei dem Test wichtig], dann wirst du auch mit einem sauberen PC bei hohen Details eher nur gute 40 FPS haben - schätzungsweise. Zusätzlich kann es sein der dass die Ruckler auch nur an der Internetverbindung liegen. Natürlich kann es auch an "Müll" usw. liegen, und/oder die Festplatte ist nach den vielen Jahren nicht mehr ganz ok.




> Daher komme ich um einen neuen PC wohl nicht rum und alles wieder neu aufspielen.


 Ich würde da halt erstmal nur die Grafikkarte mal tauschen. Denn eine GTX 1050 Ti ist ca 70-80% schneller als Deine 7850... 

Win 10 ist ziemlich schnell installiert, und bei der Gelegenheit würde ich eben unbedingt eine SSD kaufen und da Windows draufmachen sowie alle "normalen" Programme und Lieblingsgames, je nach Größe auch mehrere.  FALLS du das Board und die CPU nicht wechselst, dann installier Win 10 erstmal OHNE Key-Eingabe und teste es. Wenn es dann mit ner neuen Grafikkarte und dem 3570K gut läuft, kannst du den Key eingeben. Wenn nicht, dann bestell halt auch noch CPU/Board/RAM und installier nochmal. 

Am besten nur Windows, aktuellste Treiber und dann eben Rocket League installieren für den ersten Test.

Und für die endgültige Installation: die paar Tools, die du brauchst, sind ja sicher auch recht schnell installiert. Und für Steamgames: wenn du vom alten Steam-Ordner einfach den Unterornder Steamapps/Common kopierst und in den neuen Steam-Ordner einfügst, musst du nach dem ersten Login nur in der Spielebibliothek auf das Game rechtsklicken, "auf Fehler prüfen", und dann muss nichts oder nur ganz wenig neu runtergeladen und installiert werden.


----------

